# Shipping Cut Comb Honey



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Who has had experience mailing cut comb honey? How did you package it? What were you're successes and failures? 
I figure it will not get treated to gently. I want to mail a few packages to my kids and grand kids who live out of state. It is cut in about 4 inch squares. 
Thanks
David


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

It all depends on how the comb is packaged, I placed mine in a mason jar, filled the jar with honey to suspend the comb, and shipped it. A friend told me they placed the comb in a regular comb honey container taped it shut well them placed that into a ziplock bag, packed securely and shipped it. Both packaging arrived in fine shape.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I think Laurie Miller showed hers where it was vacuum packed against a Styrofoam container. If you do that, and secure the Styrofoam container to another piece of cardboard inside the package (like they ship laptops), it should arrive in good shape. But if you have any sort of movement of the comb against the container, it's going to not look so nice.


----------

